#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  tamanho de pasta

## PcGuy

Pessoal,

Tem algum comando específico para saber o tamaho de uma pasta ou soma (tam) de todos os arquivos dentro de uma pasta?
Li as opções do comando 'ls' mas naum vi nenhuma opção.

Desde já agradeço qq. ajuda,

Abraço.

----------


## samuelstj

Se vc der um ls -lh dentro da pasta, o comando te retornará o tamanho dos arquivos que estão nela.. mas não mostrará o tamanho das pastas que estão nela.


```
ls -lh
```

 
Pra isso vc pode usar o comando du


```
du -h
```

 
Qqr coisa... 

```
man du
```

 
Ab  :Wink:

----------


## _N3o_

man du!!!! :P

----------

